# Thermionic Distortion Problems



## Alphajellyfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey there,

I’ve built the Thermionic Distortion and it works, sounds good, but some of the pots do nothing, and it also feels like what they’re supposed to be isn’t right at all. 
Or at least how it says it should be in the build document.

Top left and top right pots do nothing.
Top middle pot kind of feels like volume, but when turning down and gets to about 3, it quickly loses volume, then back on again and then gets lower again.
Bottom left pot feels like volume and works, bottom middle feels like gain, and works, bottom right feels like it’s the tight pot.

I have no change in EQ at all with the tone pots. Only the bottom right pot which I’m guessing is tight takes away a bit off bottom end when turning clockwise.

I’ve measured all the pots and they’re correct. They are alpha and are labeled as in the build document. I’ve checked all the solder points, cleaned everything. Even tried a different B100K because of the weird drop out when turning it down. Trim pot isn't hugely noticeable when turning, but I couldn't get the one turn trim pot.

Any help would be awesome.
Cheers.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2019)

Why are the pots so offset from the board? If that’s from tightening them it may be where your problem lies. Also those are not Alpha (P160K)pots but rather from TT Electronics. I had a few batches of those from DigiKey and was not overly impressed with them...a few of them didn’t work right out the gate.


----------



## Alphajellyfish (Nov 18, 2019)

The offset is because they’re in an enosure from another pedal. There was no damage done installing them. It’s not from tightening them. They have cables long enough attached to the board so there is no stress on them, they’re just on an angle to reach the drilled holes.


----------

